# Bubble Bath Play Doh?



## ellajoan (Feb 18, 2013)

LUSH has a product called "Fun," that is like a bubble bath play doh that can be used for soap or bubble bath.  Does anyone have a recipe for something similar to this?  I'd love to try to make some.


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 18, 2013)

Talc				,																																											Cornflour (Zea mays)				,																																											Glycerine				,																									Sodium Laureth Sulfate				,																									Moroccan Chamomile Oil (Ormenis Mullticaulis)				,																																											Chamomile Blue Oil (Matricaria Chamomilla)				,																																											Lavender Oil (Lavandula augustifolia)				,																																											*Linalool				,																									Fragrance				,																									FD&C Blue No. 1

Here's the quantitative ingredients. I don't think it would be too hard to dupe. It's just a non-newtonian liquid.


----------



## ellajoan (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't see a preseverative in this list, don't you think a product like this would need one?


----------



## Lollicka (Feb 18, 2013)

There have been complaints from Lush customers that their "fun" was growing mould- I would probably use a preservative to be on the safe side!


----------



## ellajoan (Feb 19, 2013)

I never know which preseverative to use for which products.  Any preseverative suggestions?


----------



## lsg (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a link to a dup recipe:

http://curious-soapmaker.com/my-lush-fun-duplicate.html


----------



## flavapor (Feb 22, 2013)

I made a cheater version once, I was playing so I did not write down amounts, but what I did was, I was making a whipped soap (the kind where you use 80% butters and 20% oils) and just whip it all without melting.  I used shea butter and hydrogonized soy, with coconut oil 15% and castor 5%.  After adding the lye and mixing with my cake mixer, not stick blender, it is like the texture of really thick pancake syrup.

I then took the soap and poured into the mold as always and had some left over, so I took some baby wash (johnson and johnson) and dumped a good squirt into about 4 oz of soap, threw in some color and mixed it up.  I let it sit for a while and it hardened up some but never got hard like the regular soap from the same batch, I presume because of the baby wash.  I still have that blob of soap and its been over a yr and its still the texture of playdough.  So make a little extra of your next batch and shoot some baby wash in once its a really thick trace and see what happens.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yes I will be trying this


----------



## flavapor (Mar 4, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> Oh yes I will be trying this[/QUOTE
> One thing I forgot, if the mix is watery add some corn starch till its playdough like,


----------



## new12soap (Mar 4, 2013)

ellajoan said:


> I never know which preseverative to use for which products.  Any preseverative suggestions?


 
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

If you scroll down, on the right side there is a column with all sorts of information. Click on one that says "Preservatives". Susan can tell you which preservatives work best for which applications and the pros and cons of each.


----------



## realyred1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Crocoturtle said:


> Talc,Cornflour (Zea mays),Glycerine,Sodium Laureth Sulfate,Moroccan Chamomile Oil (Ormenis Mullticaulis),Chamomile Blue Oil (Matricaria Chamomilla),Lavender Oil (Lavandula augustifolia),*Linalool,Fragrance,FD&C Blue No. 1
> 
> Here's the quantitative ingredients. I don't think it would be too hard to dupe. It's just a non-newtonian liquid.



Do you have the quantities?


----------



## realyred1 (Feb 11, 2014)

ellajoan said:


> I don't see a preseverative in this list, don't you think a product like this would need one?



Its just a shot in the dark, but I'm guessing you could use vitamin e as a preservative since there is no water being added, its mostly oil, I made a recipe very similar to this for my version, I call PLAY CLAY© MINUS A COUPLE OF INGREDIENTS, IT WORKS GREAT, AND IT ALSO DOUBLES AS A BUBBLE BAR /SOLID BUBBLE BATH, INSTEAD OF WRAPPING UP OR KEEPING IT SEALED, YOU JUST MAKE YOUR SHAPE, or roll out and roll intonlogs , cut it and leave exposed to air for a few days, it dries and works just like the bubble bars, but I add cocoamide DEA to make the bubbles last longer that's it, you guys should try it and let me know how you like it.


----------

